# porter ma panoplie à bout de bras



## rach252

could anyone please help to clarify what the following sentence means

j'ai réussi à porter ma panoplie de future maitresse à bout de bras pour me grandir

the context:

a young girl has just rode through the lands she is going to one day own (she is betrothed to the king's son) and she is talking about how proud she is that she managed to asset her authority on the villagers despite her young age.

i am having trouble undertsanding exactly what porter a bout de bras means in this context.

help help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## tartopom

I guess she never gave up and never dropped "sa panoplie de future maîtresse".


----------



## joelooc

my guess is that "à bout de bras", given the context, means "proudly" here; like "brandish" "wave" or "expose"


----------



## rach252

Thank you...i didnt mention that the narrator mentions several times that the outfit she is wearing is too big for her.... do you think there is a reference to this with 'panoplie' and 'à bout de bras''....i am struggling to see what else panoplie could mean in this context?


----------



## tartopom

I guess her "panoplie" is her outfit.
You haven't mentioned it yet but "pour me grandir" sounds weird. Does it mean she was short and in order to look taller she used to lift her (too big) outfit?


----------



## Itisi

carrying my new mistress' paraphernalia on my outstretched arms to look grand/more imposing


----------



## rach252

yes she is a ten year old girl and she is trying to look older than she is...does this mean she is trying to fit into her oversized dress in order to look more regal
is this something that is conveyed by 'porter ma panoplie au bout des bras'...?
WR defines it as 'deal with sth single handedly' but i don't see how this works...


----------



## tartopom

I think here "à bout de bras" is not in a figurative sense.


----------



## Itisi

*A *bout *DE* bras !



rach252 said:


> WR defines it as 'deal with sth single handedly' but i don't see how this works...


That is the figurative meaning, but here:

*à bout de bras* \a bu də bʁa\

En portant, difficilement, à l’extrémité de la main, les bras tendus.
_Soudain, au milieu de l’applaudissement général, un mouton rôti tout entier apparut, porté *à bout de bras* par un nègre vigoureux, sur un vaste plat de bois. Le méchoui, rissolé à point, exhalait une fumée odorante._ — (Paul Margueritte & Victor Margueritte, _L’eau souterraine_, Paris : F. Juven, 1903, p.84 (& auparavant en feuilleton dans _La Revue hebdomadaire_, Librairie Plon, 1899))
_Elle a dû accoucher vers quatre heures de l’après-midi, car au coucher du soleil elle criait en avançant vers le village en levant son gosse *à bout de bras*._ — (Henri Charrière, _Papillon_, Robert Laffont, 1969)
_Maintenant, elle courait le long du quai, tenant *à bout de bras* la tarte dans sa boîte en carton, tel un coureur de relais son bâton._ — (David Lodge, _Hors de l’abri_, 1993, Éditions Rivages, 2014)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Itisi said:


> carrying my new mistress' paraphernalia on my outstretched arms to look grand/more imposing



1. She is wearing the clothes and 2. "mistress' paraphernalia" sounds weird and could be a chain of office!


----------



## Itisi

Uncle Bob said:


> she is the mistress or, rather, will be.


I know.  I am thinking that the context will make it clear, but perhaps it's better to say 'my paraphernalia as future mistress'.


----------



## rach252

it's tricky to understand this fully due to its double meaning but thank you everyone for helping!

btw paraphenalia is a false friend....it's not used for single things (in this case, dress)...it's a collective word to mean 'many random objects'...


----------



## Laurent2018

Maybe the sleeves of the outfit exceed the size of her arms (are too long for her) and she thinks she can look taller thanks to that.
Mais alors "à bout de bras" = "jusqu'au bout des bras"...?


----------



## Itisi

It's nothing to do with her dress, its sleeves or its size.

"*Panoplie*: Ensemble d'instruments, gamme d'objets liés à l'exercice d'une activité _: La panoplie du bricoleur._" (Larousse)

Same as:" *Paraphernalia*, (which) most commonly refers to a group of apparatus, equipment, or furnishing used for a particular activity. (Wikipedia)

(I don't see where there is a double meaning.)


----------



## Laurent2018

*panoplie*

Déguisement pour enfant. Traduction anglais : outfit.
Collection d'*armes* sur un tableau.
Sens 3. Ensemble d'éléments de *même nature*. Synonyme : gamme. Traduction anglais : set.
Sens 4. Ensemble des moyens d'action à disposition. Synonyme : arsenal. Traduction anglais : package.
Etonnant que ce soit la première définition, non? Mais tu penses peut-être que la petite fille est...bricoleuse?


----------



## ancenis

Tout est à prendre au figuré selon moi:
_porter ma panoplie de future maitresse_: utiliser l'ensemble des moyens dont je disposais pour ressembler à une future maîtresse de la manière la plus convaincante possible.

PANOPLIE, subst. fém.



> *C*. − Au fig., fam. Ensemble des moyens d'action, des arguments, des procédés dont une personne dispose pour arriver à ses fins. Ce dédain se mua vite en curiosité point déguisée lorsqu'il vit Rézi, éclectique, braquer sur moi toute sa panoplie −la même! −de séductions (Colette,Cl. ménage, 1902, p.144).Je ne fais pas grief (...) à M. Cochin de s'être embrouillé un peu dans la panoplie oratoire un peu compliquée dont l'éminent orateur... (Jaurès,Eur. incert., 1914, p.210):



_à bout de bras_: avec beaucoup d'efforts, ce n'était pas facile.
_pour me grandir_: pour paraître majestueuse, imposante


----------



## rach252

pertinent aussi...
Panoplie (Larousse): Au Moyen Âge, armure complète d'un chevalier. (pour paraître majestueuse, imposante, comme ancenis a écrit)
cela a sans doute qch à voir avec sa robe et taille


----------



## Laurent2018

Pour rappel:



rach252 said:


> yes she is a ten year old girl and she is trying to look older than she is...does this mean she is trying to fit into her oversized dress in order to look more regal
> is this something that is conveyed by 'porter ma panoplie au bout des bras'...?


----------



## tartopom

rach252 said:


> Panoplie (Larousse): Au Moyen Âge, armure complète d'un chevalier.


Do you think the ten-year-old girl had to carry a knight's armour? Must have been dreadfully heavy.
Moreover in the text it is said "ma panoplie *de* future maîtresse".


----------



## rach252

only metaphorically speaking...her oversized dress is an armour/disguise that makes her appear and feel powerful....


----------



## ancenis

Enlevons "à bout de bras" et la phrase est assez claire, on pourrait tout y prendre au sens propre, car on peut tout à fait imaginer une petite fille dans une robe de princesse lourde, empesée, peu adaptée à son âge et à sa morphologie, mais qui s'efforce de faire "reine" malgré tout.
_j'ai réussi à porter ma panoplie de future maitresse pour me grandir_
Mais dans ce cas, en prenant "à bout de bras" au sens propre aussi, que vient-il alors faire ici ? Pourquoi au lieu de porter sa robe (sur elle), la porterait-elle "à bout de bras ? Elle la montre ? Et que porte-elle réellement alors ? Parce que si cette expression seule est au sens figuré (avec beaucoup de mal), et les autres au sens propre, la phrase n'est pas du tout naturelle.


----------



## tartopom

rach, where does your sentence come from? a book?


----------



## Itisi

Elle aurait dit 'ma tenue d'apparat', par exemple, pas 'ma panoplie', s'il s'agissait de ce qu'elle porte.  (Mais je ne vais pas revenir pour me répéter...)


----------



## ancenis

Sauf si elle veut dire par là qu'elle se sent déguisée dans cette robe, que ce n'est pas vraiment elle, qu'elle a l'impression de jouer un personnage (ce qui est le cas d'ailleurs d'après le court contexte dont on dispose).


----------



## rach252

Yes it's the a bout de bras part which i find most confusing...
It comes from a book called La Terre qui penche
As Laurent suggested higher up could it mean 'jusqu'au bout de bras' or that the girl has tried to elongate her arms so that she fits better into the dress and people don't mistake her for a child?


----------



## ancenis

Bon, avec le texte en entier, c'est déjà plus clair... et pas tout à fait comme dans votre récit et votre citation. Ce n'est plus "Je" par exemple mais "Tu".

La jeune fille traverse à cheval le domaine dont elle sait qu'elle sera la maîtresse un jour puisqu'elle va épouser (il me semble, j'ai parcouru rapidement) Aymon, le maître. Elle n'est pas du tout en robe d'apparat, mais en habit de cheval (une cotte bleue), mais on lui a demandé de tenir son rang, et d'en imposer aux paysans. Apparemment, c'est réussi (phrase en gras), malgré son air de garçon manqué:



> Et d’ouvrée en ouvrée, la chanson se poursuit, tandis qu’entre les sarments des yeux me dévisagent par en dessous, moi, l’étrangère. *Je ne leur en veux pas de me traiter en bête curieuse*, j’aurais fait pareil chez mon père. C’est qu’en nos petits pays,* il est rare de voir un visage neuf, surtout une tête de fille*. Ils pourront jaser ensuite et critiquer mes cheveux rouges, mes taches de son, ma jeunesse, *ma cotte bleue*, mon cheval de guerre couleur terre, qui s’empêche de charger en dansant, *je leur donne de quoi causer pour les jours qui viennent*.



Dans le chapitre suivant, c'est "la vieille âme" qui parle rétrospectivement, parce que d'après ce que j'ai compris, le livre alterne entre le récit de "la petite fille" et celui de la vieille femme qu'elle est devenue beaucoup plus tard.
Et ce n'est pas encore tout à fait clair, mais l'hypothèse d'une longue métaphore semble pour moi se confirmer, avec cette mention "d'image bricolée", c'est-à-dire fabriquée de toute pièce, sans base réelle.



> *Tu t’es imposée face au chœur des vignerons*, tu as affronté leurs multiples yeux, comme si ces gens-là n’existaient qu’à peine, comme s’ils n’étaient que des mains au travail sur tes terres, une horde d’ombres peinant sous le soleil.* Tu as réussi à porter ta panoplie de future maîtresse à bout de bras pour te grandir, tu t’es rassemblée pour te sentir puissante malgré ta stature de poupée,* mais voilà que *ton image bricolée* n’a pas tenu face au chant des moines, et que tu t’es recroquevillée dans l’ombre des hommes qui t’accompagnaient, effrayée par la beauté du plain-chant. Ta belle assurance est partie en fumée.


----------



## rach252

c'est incroyable que tu ais le texte en entier!!!!
tu as tapé dans le mille... pour quelque raison j'avais l'impression que 'cotte' etait un mot archaique pour designer une tenue/ robe...evidemment j'etais bien a cote de la plaque....au temps pour moi!
c'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant. un grand merci a tous et surtout a ancenis !


----------



## ancenis

rach252 said:


> j'avais l'impression que 'cotte' etait un mot archaique pour designer une tenue/ robe...evidemment j'etais bien a cote de la plaque.


Non, pas tout à fait. Une cotte est bien un vêtement, une sorte de tunique, assez simple donc et bien adaptée au voyage à cheval.


----------



## Laurent2018

Donc: "tu as réussi à porter etc...à bout de bras" signifierait qu'elle a eu du mal, mais qu'elle a assumé.
Elle n'est pas à ranger parmi les "snowflakes" !


----------



## rach252

Tout a fait, pas comme les jeunes d'aujourd'hui!!


----------

